# Payback is a bitch



## guigargi

Hola a todos.

Me he encontrado con esta expresión ("Payback is a bitch") e intuyo que puede querer decir algo así como "la venganza es de zorras". Sé (por San Google) que incluso hay una canción house con ese título pero no acabo de dar con una traducción que me satisfaga.

¿Puede alguien ayudarme?

Gracias,

GGG


----------



## Metztli

Hola!

Yo lo entiendo mas como q' la venganza es algo traicionero, q' en lugar de hacerte sentir bien... o de resultar en tu beneficio te sale mal y quedas peor.

Me entiendes?

Es un poco como la expresión en español de "le salio el tiro por la culata"

Ojala te haya podido ayudar.


----------



## Sparrow22

también tienes "la venganza es el placer de los dioses"  (nothing to do with a bitch, but that's the way the saying goes).


----------



## Ron in LA

How about "La vengaza es un coñazo." ???

The sense in English is that payback is unpleasant and painful.  "Bitch" is a forceful, vulgar word, but in this context does not refer to "zorra" or "puta".


----------



## Sparrow22

Ron in LA said:
			
		

> How about "La vengaza es un coñazo." ???
> 
> The sense in English is that payback is unpleasant and painful. "Bitch" is a forceful, vulgar word, but in this context does not refer to "zorra" or "puta".


 
está bien Ron, pero ya hay un dicho......el que puse más arriba, tal vez alguien encuentre otro, porque hay quienes se vengan sin sentir dolor. Ojo por ojo, diente por diente.

El marido engaña a la mujer y ella se venga haciendole lo mismo, crees que lo está pasando mal ??? lo hace por venganza y si lo estuviera pasando mal hubiera tomado otra alternativa


----------



## Phryne

Sparrow22 said:
			
		

> está bien Ron, pero ya hay un dicho......el que puse más arriba, tal vez alguien encuentre otro, porque hay quienes se vengan sin sentir dolor. Ojo por ojo, diente por diente.
> 
> El marido engaña a la mujer y ella se venga haciendole lo mismo, crees que lo está pasando mal ??? lo hace por venganza y si lo estuviera pasando mal hubiera tomado otra alternativa


 El problema, Sparrow, es que lo que vos decís tiene una connotación positiva. En este caso como en "la venganza es el palcer de los dioses" tiene un sentido positivo. En cambio, "payback is a bitch" implica que se salió el tiro por la culata, que la venganza trajo más venganza o algo negativo como mencionan Metziltli y Ron in LA.

Saludos


----------



## Orgullomoore

Por aquí tal vez diríamos "la venganza está cabrona", pero eso es totalmente regional.


----------



## Metztli

Hola Sparrow! (y todos los demás)

Yo también creo que en este caso están implicando que la venganza, o el desquite, puede ser una traicionera... de ahí q' le digan "bitch"... o como diria El Chavo del 8... La venganza nunca es buena, mata el alma y la envenena. Claro un poco mas poético que Bitch 

Saludos!


----------



## Sparrow22

Phryne said:
			
		

> El problema, Sparrow, es que lo que vos decís tiene una connotación positiva. En este caso como en "la venganza es el palcer de los dioses" tiene un sentido positivo. En cambio, "payback is a bitch" implica que se salió el tiro por la culata, que la venganza trajo más venganza o algo negativo como mencionan Metziltli y Ron in LA.
> 
> Saludos


 
entonces si sería que le salió el tiro por la culata, mmmm, como diciendo que se quiso vengar pero le salió mal....., ok entonces así podría ser ....


----------



## guigargi

Muchas gracias a todos.

Da gusto ver que pronto contestáis y con que interés.

Muy agradecido,

GGG


----------



## Ron in LA

Sparrow22 said:
			
		

> está bien Ron, pero ya hay un dicho......el que puse más arriba, tal vez alguien encuentre otro, porque hay quienes se vengan sin sentir dolor. Ojo por ojo, diente por diente.
> 
> El marido engaña a la mujer y ella se venga haciendole lo mismo, crees que lo está pasando mal ??? lo hace por venganza y si lo estuviera pasando mal hubiera tomado otra alternativa


 
Sparrow,

And when la mujer exacts her revenge on el marido, he will be miserable.  She will enjoy his misery and will explain to him that "payback is a bitch".


----------



## Sparrow22

couldn't be clearer. So payback is a bitch ...... good to have learnt something new today


----------



## angLA

Hola a todos. No tengo una traducción para ofrecer, pero, si me permiten, quisiera ofrecerles unas ideas sobre los matices de esta expresión en ingles... posiblemente les ayudara a encontra una solución.

First, the direction of the phrase is important, at whom it is aimed; if John Doe wronged me in someway and I successfully sought payback against him, I would tell him that "Payback's a bitch". Payback is a bitch for the person against whom payback is sought, not the person seeking it. 

Also, there is a difference between 'payback' and 'revenge' (venganza). Yes, both involve seeking harm against a wrongdoer, but 'payback' has more the connotation of 'retribution', that one is "righting a wrong" made against him/her; there may even be justice involved. 'Revenge' in English is more harsh, ugly and can be unjust.


----------



## Metztli

Oh! this changes everything. AngLA has a completely different point of view... but makes sense altogether. And, it is, a bitch for the "paybackee".

Thanks, angLA!


----------



## gotitadeleche

angLA said:
			
		

> Hola a todos. No tengo una traducción para ofrecer, pero, si me permiten, quisiera ofrecerles unas ideas sobre los matices de esta expresión en ingles... posiblemente les ayudara a encontra una solución.
> 
> First, the direction of the phrase is important, at whom it is aimed; if John Doe wronged me in someway and I successfully sought payback against him, I would tell him that "Payback's a bitch". Payback is a bitch for the person against whom payback is sought, not the person seeking it.
> 
> Also, there is a difference between 'payback' and 'revenge' (venganza). Yes, both involve seeking harm against a wrongdoer, but 'payback' has more the connotation of 'retribution', that one is "righting a wrong" made against him/her; there may even be justice involved. 'Revenge' in English is more harsh, ugly and can be unjust.



I agree with angLA, and this is what I belive Ron in LA was trying to explain in post #11.


----------



## Drakot

i think its more or less like Love's a bitch, the same meaning except the word love ^^.

Osea ke la venganza es una mierda, pensaba k venganza era o revenge o vengeance :S


----------



## enrique muriel fernandez

From CROPANI, Cádiz, España:

*En relación con la expresión "payback is a bitch", ¿aceptarían los componentes del 'forum' esta otra traducción de la frase?: 
"LA VENGANZA ES COMO UN BOOMERANG."
*La venganza emprende el camino de vuelta contra quien la usa.

*Extraído de la novela "El retorno del profesor de baile" de Henning Mankell, tercera parte, capítulo 25.

*Saludos a todos.


----------



## Snita

Según he entendido a angLA, creo se refiere más a algo como: 'ahora me vengo yo/te la devuelvo yo, ¿a que jode/fastidia?'

Ahora estoy llena de dudas


----------



## chifrew

¿Qué os parece "Mal asunto eso de la venganza"?

Joupitjelps


----------



## Kong Ze

En español es más o menos frecuente oír:

La venganza es un arma de doble filo
La venganza es mala consejera

Pero ambas frases se refieren a que la revancha o el desquite pueden tener consecuencias negativas para el que decide vengarse (en realidad, que la venganza haga sufrir al que ha iniciado el conflicto es algo implícito).

Opción más ambigua y vulgar, que puede ser más adecuada para traducir "Payback is a bitch":
La venganza es una jodienda.


----------



## Sofia29

Es como un "el que ríe último, ríe mejor" aplicado a la venganza...


----------



## enrique muriel fernandez

*He venido a este foro como consecuencia de que un alumno mío me preguntó por la traducción de la ya citada frase. Me dijo que la había visto escrita en un rótulo colocado en algún lugar de un portaaviones norteamericano.

*En la Milicia no se suele inducir a sus componentes al uso de la 'venganza', puesto que, intrínsicamente, es rechazable. 

*Los militares se limitan a cumplir con la misión encomendada. Es decir, se cultiva el espíritu para que actúe siempre basándose en sentimientos nobles. Por eso, el contexto en el que yo he propuesto mi traducción ("La Venganza es como un Boomerang") se ciñe exclusivamente a lo que se hace en la Milicia, que es el sentido del rótulo a que antes hacía alusión.

*Para otros, la frase tendrá diferentes sentidos y traducciones, según el contexto para el que se aplique.


----------



## Lilith1981

Creo que la traducción más exacta, y siendo fiel al sentido original, sería "la venganza es una putada" (usando putada en el mismo sentido de algo que hace una ramera o puta, para ser lo más equivalente posible a "bitch").


----------



## meeshy

in this sense, "bitch" means something which is unpleasant, difficult, terrible, etc.

other american expressions with "bitch" used in the same sense:

"it's a bitch, ain't it?"
"life's a bitch"
"life's a bitch and then you die"
"life's a bitch and then you -insert whatever activity you love to do- and then you die"  (for example:  "life's a bitch and then you ski and then you die")


when you say "payback's a bitch" it is directed to the one receiving the retribution, not the one giving it.  the expression would tend to be used in a circumstance when somebody uses you or mistreats you in some way, and you make retribution against the person.  the person is invariably incredulous about the retribution and then you say to them, "payback's a bitch, ain't it?"

just one of those many many silly american expressions.... but at least it doesn't involve the word "up".  lol.

saludos,
meeshy


----------



## Toyita

En un programa de TV de Estados Unidos, unas chicas se vengaban de un chico dandole comida de perro, al finalizar una de las chicas dijo : "Payback is the bitch!" y lo tradujeron al español en los subtitulos como "_*La venganza es lo mejor*_!". 

Espero sirva de algo mi comentario.


----------



## lucyinthesky

...hablando de payback....qué significa payback shoe?
gracias!


----------



## Metztli

El zapato de la venganza???? Será?


----------



## verence

Creo que una buena traducción sería nuestro dicho: "La venganza es un plato que se sirve frío", o "La venganza se sirve en plato frío".


----------



## percuTor

Hola a todos.
Yo usaría: " la revancha es amarga" aunque la frase hecha sea "la venganza es amarga" y también podría valer.
El sentido de está frase está en que aunque se disfrute en un principio del hecho de vengarse al final el sentimiento de culpa que dicha venganza generara malestar o culpa más tarde, o incluso la imposibilidad de cambiar el hecho del que nos estamos vengando (por ejemplo encerrar a un terrorista en la carcel no nos restituira las vidas que este ha quitado).
Por esto mismo tambien hay otro modismo aplicable: "el agridulce sabor de la venganza"
Saludos


----------



## dvg95

HELLO yo soy de colombia pero he vivido mucho tiempo en USA y esto se dice como cuando te quieres vengar de alguien...this appeared at disaster date (MTV SHOW IN WHICH U TAKE YOUR BEST FRIEND TO GET HIS PAYBACK BEACAUSE OF A DATE THAT HE ORGANIZED)

Hope it worked


----------



## Gabo218

Que lástima que luego de tantos posts no hay una idea clara de lo que significa.
A mi me da la sensación de que quien lo dice es quien se está vengando y la expresión en si es parte de la misma venganza, o sea es una expresión de placer por estar llevandolo a cabo.


----------



## Nopertenezco

¿Qué tal?  Se dice la vida es una puta mierda, ¿cómo suena la revancha/ vanganza es una puta mierda?


Salu2


----------



## Javadaba

Gabo218 said:


> Que lástima que luego de tantos posts no hay una idea clara de lo que significa.
> A mi me da la sensación de que quien lo dice es quien se está vengando y la expresión en si es parte de la misma venganza, o sea es una expresión de placer por estar llevandolo a cabo.



Buscando un dicho de uso más o menos corriente, a mí me parece algo así como 

"_*El que las hace las paga...*_"


----------



## Gabo218

Javadaba said:


> "_*El que las hace las paga...*_"



Me convence, aunque hay tantas opiniones diferentes que no se...


----------



## nelliot53

Gabo218 said:


> Que lástima que luego de tantos posts no hay una idea clara de lo que significa.
> A mi me da la sensación de que quien lo dice es quien se está vengando y la expresión en si es parte de la misma venganza, o sea es una expresión de placer por estar llevandolo a cabo.



Gabo, estás en lo correcto!  Es placentero para quien se está vengando y doloroso para el recipiente de esa venganza.


----------



## Nopertenezco

Javadaba said:


> "_*El que las hace las paga...*_"



No estoy de acuerdo, es como decir recoges lo que siembras y no tiene ese sentido en íngles. Payback is a bitch quiere decir que cuando te doy mi venganza va a ser peor de que me hiciste.

Es solo mis pensamientos sobre esa tema. 

Salu2


----------



## irea

How about... "donde las dan, las toman" or "la venganza es un plato que se sirve frío"?


----------



## david314

I just saw: *La venganza es espantosa.  *


----------



## Code73

verence said:


> Creo que una buena traducción sería nuestro dicho: "La venganza es un plato que se sirve frío", o "La venganza se sirve en plato frío".



Este es el significado que yo le doy


----------



## Code73

Javadaba said:


> Buscando un dicho de uso más o menos corriente, a mí me parece algo así como
> 
> "_*El que las hace las paga...*_"



También es eso... la idea es esa "el que las hace, las paga...", "donde las dan las toman", "La venganza es un plato que se sirve bien frío....", etc.


----------

